# How to get a job after years of unemployment.



## Tatiplum (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi all, 

I am having great difficulty trying to secure a job, I have been looking for over 2.5 years which is coming up to 3 years now. I am with a job active service/ provider and they have not helped me find a job. I sift through thousands of jobs to be able to apply for 1 or 2 jobs. 

I have only ever had two interviews and both times I have been rejected. I do not know what to do because it is depressing looking for work. I have probably applied for over 500 jobs with no response or " sorry you do not fit the criteria. Good luck with your job searching."

I have talked to my job provider about the difficulty that I am having but they just seem to ignore the question and say they will call me if they have an opportunity come up but then weeks go by without hearing from them. 

I apply through multiple different websites, I even go to the companies website and apply through there. I am someone who suffers from anxiety and has difficulty going out and handing my resume in face to face.

I am fed up with people telling me that I will find a job and that I have to keep looking. I am tired spending my entire day at my computer looking for work. I am fed up with the fact that my job provider is not doing anything to help me find work but will help everyone else. 


I have even tried making sure my resume was as good as it can be by getting other people to have a look at it and they have all said the same thing, that it looks fine. I just am always asking myself, "what am I doing wrong?", "why will no one employ me?", "what do they have that I do not?", "Why have so many certificates, if no one will employ me?". 


I get so frustrated because when I read what they are looking for, it is like I do not have that kind of experience because I am only 20 years of age.


I also have been looking for volunteer work as well and nothing comes up there either. 

At the moment I am looking for something I am able to do, eg. Admin work, retail- kmart, target, coles etc.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

What kind of experience do you have any what jobs have you been applying for?

Have a look at your resume and make sure it is Australianised and that you have things that are relevant to the job you are applying to. So for example you might be applying for an IT job and have IT experience along with retail experience, only put the IT experience in detail on the resume (just list the retail experience).

You say you are looking for administrative roles - do you have any experience in admin roles or have you done any courses in administration? Generally it is hard to get administration roles without either experience or a certificate. Also administration is really hard because everyone is doing it.

Target etc from what I know they tend to like to hire younger ones because they pay them less. My cousin worked at target when she was younger and they only gave her the minimum hours once she turned 19. You could always try McDonald's as they have 24 hour drive through (or they do where I live) and there is a minimum age limit for those that can work the night shift, so maybe you might have a shot here.

You could also try aged care as from what I have heard a lot of people get a job from the place they do their work experience.

Good-luck and I hope that something comes your way soon!


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

My suggestion is to contact and/or visit a community services provider. 

If you live in Sydney, you could contact SydWest Multicultural Services or Settlement Services International (SSI). They would recommend you to a potential employer or they would advise you to sign up for a course. Should you sign up for a course that requires work placement i.e. Certificate IV in Community Services or Certificate IV in Ageing Support or Certificate IV in Disability or Diploma in Early Childhood Education and Care, excel in the work placement and assessments. Subsequently, you would have a great chance of getting hired at the same work placement organisation.

At any rate, two of my work colleagues were recommended by SydWest Multicultural Services. 

I sincerely wish you all the best!


----------

